# Bericht: Vogesen im Oktober!



## peterws (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

nachden ich auf diesen Beitrag (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110270) leider wenig Reaktion bekam und inzwischen wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, möchte ich ein paar meiner Vogesen-Angel-Erfahrungen in dieses Forum einbringen.

Die Vogesen erstrecken sich sowohl über das Departement Vosges und Haut Rhein. Die Fischereibedingungen der beiden Departements sind aber sehr ähnlich und unterscheiden immer zwischen Kategorie 1 und 2 Gewässern, das erstere sind Salmonidengewässer (Bergseen, Stauseen, Bäche) und alles andere fällt unter Kategorie 2. Für mich wichtig war, dass Ende September die Salmonidensaison endet und damit auch das Spinnfischen in Kategorie 1 Gewässern nicht mehr erlaubt ist (in den Vogesen gibt es fast ausschließlich Kategorie 1 Gewässer).

Einzige Ausnahme, zu meinem Glück, der meinem Urlaubsort rlativ nahe gelegene Stausee _Kruth-Wildenstein_ (Kategorie 1). Dort endet die Forellen-Saison drei Wochen später als im restlichen Departement Haut Rhein und für 10 Euro bekommt man an der _Herberge du Lac_ die Tageskarte. 

Ich habe allerdings auch an vielen anderen Gewässern Angler gesehen, wobei ich nicht genau sagen kann, auf was sie geangelt haben und ob es zu dieser Zeit, Anfang Oktober noch zulässig war.

Noch eine Ausnahme ist der See bei der Ortschaft _Sulxures sur Moselotte_. Ich weiß nicht genau, um was es sich bei diesem Gewässer handelt, aber ich glaube "edler Forellenpuff" trifft es am ehesten. Dort darf man für 27 Euro am Tag, in den Wintermonaten ausschließlcih mit der Fliege, den Forellen nachstellen. In der Stunde, die ich das Treiben an diesem See beobachtete, hatte keiner der ca. 30 Angler einen Biss. Für meinen Geschmack ist dieses Gewässer nicht zu empfehlen.

Aber zurück zum _Lac Kruth-Wildenstein_, den ich einen Tag lang befischt habe. Typischer Stausee mit sehr tiefen klaren Wasser an der Staumauer immer flacher werdend zum Einlauf hin, ca 2 km lang.
Mit kleinen Spinnern und Blinkern habe ich mich dann auf die Pirsch begeben und habe das westliche Ufer sehr intensiv befischt. Da der See Niedrigwasser hatte musste ich teilweise über steile Steinfelder klettern, kam aber überall sehr gut ans Wasser.

Leider hatte ich für viele Stunden keinen einzigen Fischkontakt sondern habe nur immerwider einzelne Forellen steigen sehen. Etwas enttäscht kam ich an die Stelle zurück an der meine Frau, lesender Weise, in der Sonne saß und sehnsüchtig aufmich wartete. Ich wollte aber noch nicht aufhören, wollte meinen Fisch und handelte noch eine halbe Stunde heraus. Sie zeigte mir eine Stelle, an der Spitze einer kleien Landzunge, wo sie immer wieder Bewegung im Wasser gesehen hatte. Beim ersten Wurf in die Richtung verlor ich den Fabrikneuen Mepps, der noch nie zuvor im Wasser war. Etwas frustiert montierte ich einen schlanken, flachlaufenden 10cm-Wobbler und das war offensichtlich meine beste Idee des Tages. Schon beim ersten Wurf mit dem neuen Köder knallte es in der Rute und ich hatte meinen lang ersehnte Fisch an der Leine. Als der kämpfende Fisch langsam näher kam stellte ich zu meiner Verwunderung fest, dass es nicht, wie erhofft eine Forelle war, sondern der wahrscheinlich größte Barsch, den ich je zu Gesicht bekommen hatte (48cm). Der Tag war gerettet und mein persönliches Anglerglück perfekt.

In den Vogesen gibt es zahlreiche wunderschöne Gewässer und ich werde sicherlich versuchen, das nächste mal vor Begin der Schonzeit dort zu sein um noch mehr zu fischen und dem _Lac Kruth-Wildenstein_ werde ich auch ganz bestimmt wieder besuchen.

... jippiee mein 100ster Beitrag...


----------



## bacalo (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bericht: Vogesen im Oktober!*

Hallo Peter,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem 100. Beitrag ,
Nein, meine den schönen 48er Barsch - Respekt!

Vielen Dank für diesen Bericht.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## wallek (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bericht: Vogesen im Oktober!*

Auch von mir Herzliches Petri zum Prachtbarsch!!

Ja in Kruth ist es schwer zu fischen hab da auch schon Tage mit nixfangen verbracht!

Am Besten ist mit dem Boot richtung Staumauer zu fahren und da wo auf der rechten Seite die Felsformation ist ankern und dann mit Tauwurm auf ca 10-20 Meter fischen wenns knallt dann da!!!


----------



## Anfänger86 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bericht: Vogesen im Oktober!*

Daneschön für den Tipp, der See scheint ja interessant zu sein und noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem wirklich tollen Hecht!!!

Petri Heil Anfänger86


----------



## Silver-SVR (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bericht: Vogesen im Oktober!*

Hi Peter,

sehr guter Bericht.
Vor allem sind die darin enthaltenen Infos für mich sehr wichtig, weil ...2008 werde ich an den Kruth - Stausee fahren.

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## peterws (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bericht: Vogesen im Oktober!*

Danke für Euer Lob!

@Silver: Viel Erfolg am Kruth-Wildenstein 2008! Ich hoffe, dass ich es kommendes Jahr auch noch einmal dort hin schaffe.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bericht: Vogesen im Oktober!*

Hy !

Kannst Dus agen, wann die Saison dort beginnt ? Ich wohne nicht allzu weit von den Departements entfernt und könnt emir einen 2 Tagestrip dorthin gut vorstellen.

Gruß,

Tilman


----------



## peterws (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bericht: Vogesen im Oktober!*

Durchstöberte das AB grade nochmal nach "Vogesen" und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass zwei der drei Themen, die ich gefunden habe von mir selber sind...
Ich werde auf jeden Fall diesen Sommer nocheinmal 10 Tage dort verbringen und sicherlich _Lac Kruth-Wildenstein_ wieder einen Besuch abstatten vielleicht hat der Barsch von letztem Oktober ja noch einen großen Bruder.
Hauptsächlich werde ich diesmal aber den Forellen nachstellen und ich werde Euch sicherlich wieder berichten ...


----------

